# Boat Lettering and Logo Application Need in Pensacola



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>My boat will be in pensacola to have some tower work done : I need the boat name that is painted on removed and the new name painted on ..... 

ANYBODY ???????????

NO 

ANYBODY ???????

Pm me names and numbers.

THX Mike.


----------



## Southernfan (Feb 20, 2008)

need this info myself if you find anything


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't know about painting, but fisheye48 does sweet vinyl graphics and lettering for boats, cars, ect.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

+ 1 for Jason.He did my work trailer and it looks great and holding up great.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Another + fer Jason (Fisheye48), he did my boat and truck!!!:letsdrink


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

What they said.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Not sure who did the work on "Fat Jax" decal, but it looks really good. :clap


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Jason (2/18/2010)*Another + fer Jason (Fisheye48), he did my boat and truck!!!:letsdrink


+1


----------

